# Im skinny, but untoned...



## legendkiller713 (Mar 18, 2009)

Title basically says it all. Im pretty skinny (people say all the time), but with the shirt off theres really not much to be desired. Im tracking my calories on fitday and for a few weeks I was eating around 1900 calories (assuming 2400 was my maintnence) and I did lose a few pounds over those few weeks. 

I am currently doing a 6-day a week training program, with minimal to no cardio. Im including squats, presses and lunges. Im gonna add deadlift this week or next. Im currently carb cycling so this means im training on 1 of my no carb days, is that bad to do or is it ok since im evening my carbs out throughout the week?

This is my routine with a few tweaks here and there. 

Doug's 6 Day Cutting Routine - Muscle & Strength


Im 5'7 about 155 right now (down from 160 3 weeks ago)

back to the carb cycle quickly. It typically looks something like this;

Mon: Low carbs (115 carbs, 1700 calories)
tue: No carbs (as little as possible, 1300 calories)
wed: High carbs (315-350 carbs, 2500 calories)
Thr: Low carbs (115 carbs, 1700 calories)
Fri: No carbs (as little as possible, 1300 calories)
Sat: High carbs (315-350 carbs, 2500 calories)
Sun: Low carbs (115 carbs, 1700 calories)

I try to get at least 50-60 grams of Fat on the low and no carb days, and about 30-40 grams on the high carb days. Im always at or around 200g of protein per day either by eating chicken breast, ground beef, and whey. Im taking flaxseed and fish oil, along with a daily multi-vitamin. Im drinking easily a gallon of water every day except sundays.  

Am I on the right track? 

I am slim, but I also want to be toned. However I want to pack on as much muscle and tone as possible in the next 6 or so weeks before my vacation. I realize I cant lose fat and gain muscle, but there has to be an inbetween to where I can appear more muscular because of the toning up and heavy lifting.


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

You won't pack on any muscle at all while cutting and lifting high reps six days a week.


----------



## legendkiller713 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can I tone at all through packing on muscle? Or does muscle definatly only come with fat, which goes back to being unable to lose fat (tone) while adding muscle.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2009)

My advice would be to just put on some muscle. If you don't have much muscle mass and cut down, you'll look even less muscular, and being cut up only works if you have muscle to be cut up, you know?

I think if you start eating a lot, and train 3-4 times a week with some big compound movements youll pack on a little bit of size, and look at lot better for it.


----------



## legendkiller713 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thats what I should have been doing all winter, but I was not tracking or eating right at all so I didnt get the gains I would have got had I known what I was doing. At this point though with summer around the corner and my vacaton around the corner I think id prefer to just tone up with the muscle I do have, and if I dont like it through the summer theres always this upcoming winter to pack on the muscle. 

Built: You said I wont pack on muscle while cutting and lifting 6 days a week, how about toning then? Forget I said I want to add muscle, am I on the right track to tone up? Im at about 11%, but im completely ab-less right now probably because of both lack of ab training, and not calorie counting ever until the past month or so.


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

"Toning" is a bit of a made up word in the industry. You want to lean out, correct? Get a harder look?

Then no - your routine will chew through what little muscle you have. Too much volume, too many reps, too many days.

Read the link in my sig to get some info on how to get started.


----------



## legendkiller713 (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe ill post a picture or two if I get a chance later.

I read your links (although I had numerous times already) and It seems im training too much. 

Well say I go 4 times a week with 1 day full body, and then the other 3 days, two body parts a day with ofcourse days off inbetween?

Also I should still be in a calorie deficit if im trying to lean out, and I have no choice but to lose weight if thats the path I choose to take, correct?

I am skinny, but i dont think im a toothpick. I mean ive been lifting for the past year or so consistantly, I just havent been counting calories or eating that healthy.


----------



## legendkiller713 (Mar 18, 2009)

btw I dont have access to your Daredevils are Shredded thread at work.  Can anyone explain it or copy and paste it in the thread if possible for me?


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

It's too long to do that with - but you're not ready for it anyway, not quite. First thing, get set up with your training.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 18, 2009)

6 weeks eh?

Just airbrush some abs in and be done with it


----------

